# Pics of my new shed/run setup so far....



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

We inherited an old shed from my parents and decided it would be perfect for the buns, it was covered in green rubbish and looking a little sorry for itself...

This was it dismantled on delivery 


























I roped Steves parents into helping us, Steves dad is very good at DIY and was an engineer so i have had him down two weekends in a row from warwickshire :lol:

Giving it a good scrub 


















Came up pretty nice!









We then leveled the shed floor and gave that a scrub...









Putting the shed togather...

























Teddy was also helping.... well inspecting our work really...

















The roof going on...









We then stained the shed with wood protector..

As for the run i bought some decent treated would as the frame work and we dismantled my 8ft run and the run from my happyhutch combo and just spruced it up abit, had to shorten a couple of panels slightly (they didnt match!!) and gave it a lick of stain too.

Catflap went in...


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

And this is it so far....


























Got the plastic sheeting for the run roof and guttering... waiting for steves dad again... :lol:

.....What do you think?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

26 views and no comments


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

They are going to be very happy bunnies, that's for sure! 

Are you going to put shelves and what not for the to climb in the run bit? What about access to some grass? I'd fix a wicked tunnel for them off the edge of the wall bit, or even steps. Crikey you have made my creative juices flow now ... I want bunnies again and I want a mahoosive shed and run like yours :lol:

Do you have a contact number? My husband may want to speak with you :lol: He will have some choice words, just for you!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

wow thts amazing great job :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lucky bunnies they'll love that


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> They are going to be very happy bunnies, that's for sure!
> 
> Are you going to put shelves and what not for the to climb in the run bit? What about access to some grass? I'd fix a wicked tunnel for them off the edge of the wall bit, or even steps. Crikey you have made my creative juices flow now ... I want bunnies again and I want a mahoosive shed and run like yours :lol:
> 
> Do you have a contact number? My husband may want to speak with you :lol: He will have some choice words, just for you!


haha yeh get bunnies!!

Yes its still a working project, i want to put some levels for the bunnies to play on and some shelves in thats why we've left the shelving plates inplace. Grass wise they have lots of free range time in my 90ft garden  The run will be covered so at least they have plenty of secure space when we are out, dont want anything digging in!

The overly size including the run is 14ftx8ft


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

:001_wub: Loving it and great to see all the pics of it being put together.

Especially like the one of you holding the screw whilst the men are on there knees building :thumbup:

It looks fab and they are going to be very happy buns :thumbup

xx:


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow! Looks great, lucky lucky bunnies in their mansion 
Chloe x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Bunny mansion - I am soooooooo impressed. You should start a business!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

so now we know where the new series of "Girls of the bunny Mansion" will be filmed! :lol:

Some very lucky rabbits there x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

deb53 said:


> :001_wub: Loving it and great to see all the pics of it being put together.
> 
> Especially like the one of you holding the screw whilst the men are on there knees building :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thanks, thats Steves mum though not me!! Im behind the camera!! lol


----------



## nic76 (May 2, 2010)

wow thats fab. i want to extend our run as i dont think its big enough and bunny wont go in the garden due to the dogs chasing him... we have a hutch ontop of a run.my bunny would love that home.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant, are Teddy and the gang going in there?


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow, wow, wow - that's amazing!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Gertrude said:


> Absolutely brilliant, are Teddy and the gang going in there?


As soon as they are bonded yes... they are in the shed now but in the crate still, Joey went for Teddy when i gave them the whole shed... i got abit over confident with their bonding, they'd been so good the last few days... paid for that mistake think ive gone back a few days now!!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Ah wow that looks great crofty! Look forward to seeing the pics when they move in!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Brilliant!!!!  Its great!!!!

Can you and your team come and set one up in my garden please?!?!?! pretty please?!?!?!  x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow your shed and run set up is fab! :thumbup: I love the hanging baskets too


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

crofty said:


> As soon as they are bonded yes... they are in the shed now but in the crate still, Joey went for Teddy when i gave them the whole shed... i got abit over confident with their bonding, they'd been so good the last few days... paid for that mistake think ive gone back a few days now!!


Aww that's a shame 

Last bit I read, things were going sooo well


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Gertrude said:


> Aww that's a shame
> 
> Last bit I read, things were going sooo well


I know, but this is why bondding groups is usually so stressful, they all have to sort out a pecking order and it takes much longer normally. Ive looked back and it took me 18 days before i attempted to put my original four out in the run on the grass. These have been together 12 days and i think 3 bucks and a doe is a difficult combo to bond so we'll see. They are in the biggest crate now in the shed, a couple of nips today but now they have settled again. Keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks good Crofty. What are we going to name yours? 
I have "Four Seasons "The Burrow" and Frags is "Carrot Cottage". And Jax's is "The Bunny Hilton" so what do you think! hehe

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> Looks good Crofty. What are we going to name yours?
> I have "Four Seasons "The Burrow" and Frags is "Carrot Cottage". And Jax's is "The Bunny Hilton" so what do you think! hehe
> 
> *Heidi*


Oh i dont know i need some ideas!!!

Bonding is back on track, they are back in the big crate and being good bunnies :thumbup: Joey has given Teddys ears a thorough wash today


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

crofty said:


> Oh i dont know i need some ideas!!!
> 
> Bonding is back on track, they are back in the big crate and being good bunnies :thumbup: Joey has given Teddys ears a thorough wash today


Thats good they are back on track 

How about Bunnyham Palace, The Bunny Marriot, Floppity House, ok, I'm not so great with the suggestions!

*Heidi*


----------

